# My thoughts on furry conventions...



## Kit the fox (Nov 20, 2020)

So, I used to go to comicon. And it was AMAZING! (Curse you, 2020, for shutting it down this year!) I loved being able to see people as completely immerse in Minecraft as I was (btw this was before I became a furry, I became furry this year). I don't remember seeing any furrys but now I do know furry conventions are real and I don't know what to think, really. I don't have anything against them, I just want to know what goes on in furry conventions? What do you guys do there? Were can I find them? *I wanna know.*


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Idk ether but likely some strange things :/


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 24, 2020)

no idea lol


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 25, 2020)

think of comicon or any anime con *plus *fursuits
that's it.


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 25, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> So, I used to go to comicon. And it was AMAZING! (Curse you, 2020, for shutting it down this year!) I loved being able to see people as completely immerse in Minecraft as I was (btw this was before I became a furry, I became furry this year). I don't remember seeing any furrys but now I do know furry conventions are real and I don't know what to think, really. I don't have anything against them, I just want to know what goes on in furry conventions? What do you guys do there? Were can I find them? *I wanna know.*


Lots of convention's are as follows:
First of all you have a LOT of fursuiters. Theyre adorable, some are more chillax, some are more bouncy and playful, and all around theyre a joy to interact with. If you're in a cold place, expect to see them outside. If its hot out, theyll be inside. I loved my time at MFF 2019, and the fursuiters added so much to it. And seeing them like was the nail in the coffin for me, because I went from "I kinda want one" to "I need this. now. now. now. please. give me now."

Second, panels! Lots of events of various kinds, from yoga panels, to writing 101, college assistance, how to dj, being a furry over the years, the future of the furry fandom, etc etc etc. And lots of comedy panels and special guests. I recommend any panel with Alkali Bismuth and that gang if youre able to attend them. Especially "I comedy better when i've had a few" and "monkey knife fights", "the dragget show", and occasionally "convention horror stories." Keep in mind though that those first 3, and usually the last one, are 18+. "Whose Lion" is also another great panel to see if you can.

Third, lots of just general socializing! There will be a lot of people just talkin, shootin the breeze, jokin around, etc etc. Try and get in those convos if you can! I missed out on them as I was busy panel hopping at MFF 2019, and have been trying to make up the lost time in that with VR Chat as of late. You never know who you might meet!

Fourth, the dealers den! Buy merch!! Art!!! Fursuit bases!! Adult Stuff!!! Theres a TONNNNN of stuff for you to spend far too much money on in the dealers den, and by buying art there you directly support artists!

Fifth. Sex. It does happen, you cant deny it. If that is your thing, stick around in the later hours of the con and hang around where most people hang out throughout the day! Bar, grand entrances, convention centers, etc etc etc, and you're bound to strike up a conversation. and you might get lucky....I assume thats how that works anyways. YMMV! If that isn't for you, just turn down any requests if you stick around late at night, or call it a night early. 

Edit! I forgot to mention this part, but conventions are also huge charity events! At MFF 2018, The con raised
92,000$ for charity.    This community is amazing!​​


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 26, 2020)

anonfoxer said:


> Lots of convention's are as follows:
> First of all you have a LOT of fursuiters. Theyre adorable, some are more chillax, some are more bouncy and playful, and all around theyre a joy to interact with. If you're in a cold place, expect to see them outside. If its hot out, theyll be inside. I loved my time at MFF 2019, and the fursuiters added so much to it. And seeing them like was the nail in the coffin for me, because I went from "I kinda want one" to "I need this. now. now. now. please. give me now."
> 
> Second, panels! Lots of events of various kinds, from yoga panels, to writing 101, college assistance, how to dj, being a furry over the years, the future of the furry fandom, etc etc etc. And lots of comedy panels and special guests. I recommend any panel with Alkali Bismuth and that gang if youre able to attend them. Especially "I comedy better when i've had a few" and "monkey knife fights", "the dragget show", and occasionally "convention horror stories." Keep in mind though that those first 3, and usually the last one, are 18+. "Whose Lion" is also another great panel to see if you can.
> ...


Many thanks for your informative reply! I hope that others will add their stories too. Like the OP, I'm also very curious about what happens on conventions. But sadly, I live too far off from where such things take place.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 20, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> Lots of convention's are as follows:
> First of all you have a LOT of fursuiters. Theyre adorable, some are more chillax, some are more bouncy and playful, and all around theyre a joy to interact with. If you're in a cold place, expect to see them outside. If its hot out, theyll be inside. I loved my time at MFF 2019, and the fursuiters added so much to it. And seeing them like was the nail in the coffin for me, because I went from "I kinda want one" to "I need this. now. now. now. please. give me now."
> 
> Second, panels! Lots of events of various kinds, from yoga panels, to writing 101, college assistance, how to dj, being a furry over the years, the future of the furry fandom, etc etc etc. And lots of comedy panels and special guests. I recommend any panel with Alkali Bismuth and that gang if youre able to attend them. Especially "I comedy better when i've had a few" and "monkey knife fights", "the dragget show", and occasionally "convention horror stories." Keep in mind though that those first 3, and usually the last one, are 18+. "Whose Lion" is also another great panel to see if you can.
> ...



You got most of it! I just want to add a bit more!

Panels or gatherings for MLP, Bronies, pups, and pup play, as they often overlap with Furry!

Game room for gaming, board and video!

GOH Formal Dinner, or social meal of some type!

Fursuit Parade!

Dance competition!

Nightly dances, with DJs'!

Displays for photos!

Depending on Hotel, could include bar drinking, swimming pool, other amenities!


Overall, just check a con's website 4 the event schedule.................................................................................................................


Once they get started up again!


----------

